# Wood Lathe Value(s)



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

The only turning I've done was in wood shop classes in school but have always thought I'd like to have a lathe of my own. Not keeping up with quality, prices and values I would like to ask here. I know this is purely subjective and without pictures it makes it even worse and I've only seen pictures myself. 

In question is a *GENERAL 160-1 WOOD LATHE* made in Canada.

The add states:
High quality ribbed cast-iron headstock, tailstock, and bed.
Precision-machined bed guideways allow the tailstock and tool rest to slide smoothly.
Precision-machined, high quality steel spindle, mounted on sealed, permanently lubricated bearings.
4-step dynamically balanced, machined cast-iron V-pulley on the 4 speed 160-1
Plunger-type pin indexing mechanism for reeding and fluting.
Spindle nose is threaded 5/8" at both ends and bored for a "Morse No.2" taper.
Removable headstock cover for access to the spindle and indexing mechanism.
Powerful Leeson, totally enclosed, fan cooled industrial motor.
swing over bed 12", swing over gap capcity 18", max. distance between centers 38", floor to spindle center 41", nose inboard 1"x8thread, spindle bore 5/8", headstock/ tailstock taper Morse no. 2, turning speeds 4, 850, 1375, 2160, 3500 RPM, motor 1 hp 110volt sealed, . Weight 280 lbs.

With it is a dozen used turning tools (not named) ball bearing tail stock center and a couple of headstock spurs and two tool rests.

From the pics it looks to have been well cared for.

Price: $500 firm.

I'd appreciate any feedback + or -.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have turned and taught on several different lathes in the last 7 yrs including a Jet 1220 variable speed which is one I own, a Delta 46-460 variable speed, Jet 1642, PM 3520B, and a Nove DVR XP which is one I also own. IMHO I wouldn't touch this lathe. The first key for me is the minimum speed of 850 rpm is way to fast to be turning anything but spindles like chair legs, bed posts, etc. If you are wanting to turn bowls, vases, platters, etc you need a much lower minimum speed especially turning bowls and platters from unbalanced blanks. If you are wanting to get into turning I would definitely take a look at the Delta 46-460 for $649 which in my mind is a much better value. It has a 1 hp motor, 12 1/2" swing, and reverse for sanding. With a bed extension it would give you 40" in length. Also the low speed is 250 rpm which will make it a lot better when turning out of round blanks. If this lathe had been out when I bought my Jet 1220 I would have bought it instead because of the bigger motor and reverse. Also don't let the gap bed of 18" fool you. That is great for platters but for nothing else. Another really nice lathe that changes speeds by moving the belt is a Nova 1624-44. It has a 16" swing with 29" with the head swiveled. Nice low speed of 215 rpm. This would be the only lathe I would have without Variable speed. Penn State Industries has a 12" variable speed lathe with a bed extension that a friend of mine bought and he likes it. Also penn state has some good tools for little money but are very good and would be good for learning to turn and sharpen. Hope this gives you some info to mull over. As I said IMHO I would not buy that lathe even if it was $150. 

Sorry to ramble on but just wanted to give you something to think about. I have seen a lot of guys including myself buy a lathe/lathes only to find out they were unhappy with it/them and start upgrading. I bought 3 lathes which were junk and finally made up my mind to buy a good lathe and be done with it. On my first 3 lathes I spent almost as much as I paid for the big Nova DVR. Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

So the most important and possibly the only minus is the lack of a lower rpm for larger diameters? And I can see where a variable speed would be handy especially if one was working on a commission and in a hurry. But I'm retired and would only be working for myself. An old man once told me *"sometimes good things take a little longer".:lol:
*
I've run metal lathes and understand rpm for those because there are formulas to actually calculate rpm if desired but I guess for wood it's mostly a seat of the pants thing and a feel for it through experience.

Thanks a bunch for your expert advice.

I was able to get some pics loaded.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Robert I think speed is one of the most important things on a lathe. If you are roughing a 12" or 13" bowl and it lets go I would much rather it be at 250 rpm than 850 rpm. I can tell ya from experience it ain't no fun. I generally start roughing a bowl, vase, canister, etc at around 250 rpm until I get it round and balanced then will start to increase the speed for cleaner cuts. I am retired also so speed is not a factor with me either but once I used a variable speed lathe (and not a reeves drive) I won't go back. Just a example to give you a idea is I will be working on a bowl. If I want to finish sanding the outside I just turn the dial down to sand. Once done there I just turn the knob up and finish the inside then turn the knob down to sand. 

I just wanted to get the info out to you. I have seen so many guys go for a lathe like this one only to find out it just wasn't what they thought it was. The other thing is these guys selling these lathes have them so over priced IMHO. 

So I guess the decision is yours.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I will second the comments on the Delta 46-460. I bought one in October, and love it. I haven't turned a bowl yet, but the having the variable speed is great, especially when switching to a sanding operation which should be done at lower speeds. I know of several others who have gotten the same lathe, and there isn't a complaint from any of them. It is a great machine.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Robert.
I have the Jet 1220 non variable speed & I love the lathe. I have a few friends that have used have used the Jet & the Delta & they all say even though the Jet is a great lathe to have the Delta is a little better. It has a few features the Jet does not as Bernie has mentioned. I would spend just a little bit more & get a top quality item instead of wishing later you did. I suggest take time to weigh your decision. 

Delta 46-460 12-1/2" Variable Speed Midi Lathe


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Speed is the most important factor, and of course rigidity. I have a 1955 Shopsmith Greenie, and I know about too fast, and lack of rigidity. I just finished 2 small bowls of hackberry and 350 year old bur oak that were already preformed on Saturday, and it took me 4 hours. The speed of 500 rpms is way too fast even for a preform that is now out of balance. Get a way to drop the speed to under 100 rpms and you might have a good lathe there. (BTW: Shopsmith does have variable speed, it just starts too fast.)


----------

